# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Desperdicios agrícolas: Nuevas fuentes de energía renovable

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ing. Roxana Orreg&#.jpg* *Ing. Roxana Orrego, Especialista en Bioenergía del MINAG*  Los residuos de la industria agrícola que se queman y tiran al mar en el Perú, tienen alta demanda en Europa como fuente de energía eléctrica.   *Por María Cervantes*  *(Agraria.pe).-* Los residuos de la industria agrícola que se queman y tiran al mar en el Perú, tienen alta demanda en Europa como fuente de energía eléctrica. 
Nuestro país podría obtener alrededor de 1400 GW por hora, si el íntegro de los residuos de maíz, arroz, café y caña de azúcar se destinara a la conversión de energía eléctrica, según un estudio de Centro de Energías Renovables de la UNI, publicado en el Plan Nacional de Agroenergía del Ministerio de Agricultura. 
“Tenemos un potencial muy alto en agroenergía y en energía renovable en general, pero las empresas no apuestan por estas alternativas, porque no tienen conocimiento en el tema, ese es el primer obstáculo”, declaró Roxana Orrego, especialista en Bioenergía del Minag. 
La Comisión Multisectorial de Bioenergía del Minag en cooperación con la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO, por sus siglas en inglés), realiza actualmente estudios de factibilidad para la producción de energía a través de residuos de los siguientes productos: arroz, caña, café, incluso espárrago, algodón y aserrín. 
Entre los residuos que más se producen a nivel nacional, se pueden considerar a la cascarilla de arroz, la broza de algodón, bagazo de caña de azúcar, la cascarilla de arroz y de café, así como los aserrines de la madera. 
“Estos residuos significan un problema para los agricultores y contaminan el ambiente al ser quemados, sin pensar que pueden aprovecharse”, señala Oliver Marcelo, Coordinador del Programa de Energía de ITDG. 
En la selva por ejemplo, el aserrín se tira al río, en época de crecida, porque no saben qué hacer con él, mientras que en Europa estos residuos son el mayor proveedor de energía no convencional. 
El aserrín comprimido en pequeñas porciones para ser utilizadas como combustible - conocido como “pellets” - no representa una tecnología costosa, no obstante está en una fase de desarrollo muy preliminar en nuestro país.  
En cuanto a la energía y la cascarilla de arroz, Soluciones Prácticas ITDG y la Universidad Politécnica de España tienen un proyecto entre manos que busca financiación. “Buscamos generar energía en comunidades arroceras donde los residuos son más bien un problema medioambiental. En Pucallpa y ceja de selva se puede gasificar la cascarilla de arroz y convertirla en energía eléctrica”, anunció Oliver Marcelo. 
Las cifras referenciales para un proyecto piloto de este tipo bordean los US$4 mil por familia durante los tres primeros años. Según Marcelo, lo importante no sólo es trabajar la tecnología, sino también ver su autosostenibilidad en la medida de lo posible.  
Para aprovechar la agroenergía a nivel nacional, Roxana Orrego del Minag informó que se encuentran en conversaciones con los Gobiernos Regionales, como el de Ica donde este año se trabajará con las grandes empresas de algodón, y probablemente con el sector de los espárragos. “Lo más importante es invertir en plantas térmicas y mejorar tecnologías. Por ejemplo las azucareras tienen alta concentración de sus residuos, pero la única que empezará a vender energía a través de la red eléctrica es Paramonga”, finalizó.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú tendría inversiones por US$ 5,000 millones en nuevas fuentes de agua y tecnología ecoeficiente Artículo: Desarrollo de nuevas tierras en Proyecto Olmos generará US$ 1,115 millones en exportaciones agrícolas Artículo: Brack: En el futuro el 66% de la energía que consumimos debe provenir de fuentes renovables Artículo: Perú tendrá 78,500 nuevas hectáreas agrícolas con ejecución de Olmos y Majes Siguas II, según Minag Minag espera habilitar 38,000 nuevas hectáreas de cultivos agrícolas con tercera etapa de Chavimochic

----------


## kscastaneda

Aquí una información de que podrían emplear para transformar los residuos agricolas. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda

----------

